# Milltek 3.2 V6 Exhaust deleted-possible small production run



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi all 3.2 V6 MK1 owners,

Milltek ceased manufacturing July 2012 both the resonated & non-resonated exhaust systems for the 3.2 V6 Mk1 8N Audi TT due to lack of orders & have no plans to produce them in the future. After much searching by Gogs & myself it appears there are no stocks at any of their resellers either.
The 3.2 system is completely bespoke, it doesn't share parts with the 180 / 225 or the VR6 Golf's.

Milltek are prepared to do a small production run of 10 minimum, but preferably 15, units that could be either resonated or non-resonated. This would have to be done via one of their resellers like Awesome / TT Shop etc as they don't have the facilities for handling multiple orders / despatching / invoicing etc + resellers can offer mail order or fitting.

I will contact some of the resellers to see what deal we might get however first I need to see if there is any interest out there.
Please reply to this post & don't forget that this is likely to be the last chance to get a Milltek system- in future it looks like we will only be able to get Blueflame & the noisier more track day specific systems.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Peter,

Put me down for a resonated cat back please

Come on V6ers only another 8 owners and we'll have ourselves a nice exhaust ;-)

Gordon


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess the first question will be price. I may be interested but without that vital info its a bit mute.

Brian


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

+1


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

4 possibles then, only another 6 V6ers and we have a deal ;-)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I would get in touch with Pipewerx as they will be able to do a small production run, but will need a guinea pig to template the system..probably. Im sure the price will depend on numbers ordered, but i bet they will be competitive on price and will be able to offer a fitting or postal service option at extra cost.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Steve,

Gogs & myself took your advice & contacted Jeff @ Pipewerx.

He came back saying:
We can do a system for this but without the valve they end up with a low rpm resonance which if fine on the track but a bit annoying on the road. We would charge £450 plus vat for a non valve system.

As we both wanted something for road use we thought that the resonated Milltek was still the best option if it was possible to get it made.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Brian,

your absolutely right that the price is critical. I don't want to pay loads either!

The resonated used to be approx £600 rrp & £551 was the normal 'good' price- I managed to get it down to £540 delivered inc VAT before I discovered it was no longer available. The non-resonated was more like £475 delivered from memory.

Awesome are keen to be involved & reckon they can get the price to below £540 but won't be able to confirm to what until the start of next week because they're not all back working yet.

As soon as I know more I'll post an update.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Jeff can re-fit the OEM flapper into the new system..but you would have to take your mota to him and wait.
I am only a few miles from Pipewerx so myself and BigSyd could come around and take the pee for a while.
You could hear what a real noisy Vee sounds like for free.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I did ask about fitting a valve and was told they did not have a good enough valve to do the job! No mention of using the oem one though :-(


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pipewerx fitted one of these for me..
http://www.oettle-tuning.de/epages/6129 ... UFFKLAPPEN
and this is what it can do with a 3" decat system..




Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No other V6 owners interested?


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Possibly lads - I'll keep an eye on the thread. CRAIG


----------



## lew (Dec 22, 2012)

I will definatly be interested it either cat-back. An exhaust is the first box to tick on my mod list.

Just need to buy a V6 TT now LOL!

Dont put me down for one yet coz I might still end up with a 225!, but If I get a V6, I'll definatly be adding my name to this list.


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Guys and Girls,

Thought I would 'raise my hand' in this thread for you all;
Peter _(lotuselanplus2s)_ has recently contacted me with regards to a potential group buy on the 8N (Mk1) Audi TT 3.2 Cat-back Milltek exhaust systems. I am happy to say that I would be more than happy to work with you guys on this one and have the following pricing information which you will have all been waiting for!

Please note this group buy only applies to the 8N 3.2 V6 TT and not other models, However if you have a different TT which you would like a nice price on a Milltek, Please feel free to contact myself or AwesomeJohn.

Anyway: 
* Non-Resonated (Louder) - _Retail: £499.97_, *Group Buy: £375.00*
* Resonated (Quieter) - _Retail: £613.10_, *Group Buy: £460.00*
This represents a discount of ~25% off the previous retail price on these systems.

As a guideline for anyone unsure of the difference between resonated and non-resonated, The Non-Resonated system has a straight through centre section and is louder than standard, The Resonated version on the other hand is a bit more subtle and has a silencer fitted into the centre section.

The price also includes shipping mainland UK. If any of you guys outside of the UK would like one of these, I can offer the same price, but shipping will be charged as extra.

Before we can go ahead and place an order with Milltek for these, we would need a minimum of 10 cat-back systems pre-paid in full. 
To get your name on the list, please contact me on: 0161 776 0777 (option 1), e-mail al(at)awesome-gti.co.uk (remove the (at) and replace with @) , call into us to see me, Or feel free to PM me. Payment can be accepted through: Paypal, Debit/Credit card (exc. Amex) or Cash over the counter!

Once we have received payment for 10x Cat-back systems, we will then place the order with Milltek who will do a Production run of these for us. As you can imagine, this isn't going to be the fastest of processes, but it's the only way we can get these systems into a limited re-production run for you guys and girls.

I will take the liberty of re-posting this group buy over on Audi-Sport.net to try and help to push up the numbers a little more quickly. 
If you have any questions or would like to get your name down, give me a shout using the contact details above.

Many thanks, AL. 
Awesome Ltd.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Jon,

Is the email for Al correct? I'm getting an unable to send message back when emailing


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

gogs said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Is the email for Al correct? I'm getting an unable to send message back when emailing


This is Al, not John.

You will need to replace the (at) with an @ Symbol. I have taken it out to avoid spam from spam robots! 

Cheers, AL. 
Awesome Ltd.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Al,

great news & looks like a bit of a bargain to me 

I'll have a resonated version please.

I've also sent a PM- look forward to hearing from you!!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

No more takers?


----------



## kacz07 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm in the US. I would take a non resonated mid pipe, if only that section was available. Don't know of it helps you guys or not.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

kacz07 said:


> I'm in the US. I would take a non resonated mid pipe, if only that section was available. Don't know of it helps you guys or not.


Hi kacz07,

hopefully they supply that, however I'm just a TT 'user' like you so it's probably best if you PM or email Al from Awesome- he'll have the answers (I'm presuming Al is a bloke..........) 

cheers
Peter


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Might be worth you guys adding this thread on to your V6 thread to get some more hits as quite a few V6'ers I would think are subscribed to that thread!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Just a shout out from a v6'er with a milltek already.

Fantastic sounding exhaust. I have the non res and strongly recommend it to be the one you go for!

The resonated is hardly any louder than factory, basically a flapper mod.

Non res sounds lush, and at 70-80 sits silent. Such an awesome bubble driving around town or multi story car parks and a lovely rasp that when warm turns into a deep bellow on full throttle.

Mine makes me smile every time i go out in it and i've racked up 30k in 2 years just enjoying it...says something in my opinion..


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

kacz07 said:


> I'm in the US. I would take a non resonated mid pipe, if only that section was available. Don't know of it helps you guys or not.


I'm afraid I can only do complete systems. Unfortunately the Milltek Non-Rez centre section wouldn't fit your existing Audi stock exhaust anyway as it runs in a slightly different path.



lotuselanplus2s said:


> I'm presuming Al is a bloke..........)


You presumed correct


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm very tempted by this, especially at those prices 



neil_audiTT said:


> Fantastic sounding exhaust. I have the non res and strongly recommend it to be the one you go for!
> 
> The resonated is hardly any louder than factory, basically a flapper mod.


Would have picked the resonated too but now I'm not so sure :?


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

cookie said:


> Might be worth you guys adding this thread on to your V6 thread to get some more hits as quite a few V6'ers I would think are subscribed to that thread!


Good idea- I'll do it now.


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

With a V6, It's pretty much got to be the non-resonated!!!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Al is the non resonated not a tad loud?
I'm opting for the resonated as you know but if your saying the non res maybe I should go that route!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

You'll regret a resonated big time. Albeit you can put a straight section where the 2nd box is if you're not happy.

But still, i even think non res is abit too quiet for my likings.

Resonated, as i said is pretty much same as a flapper mod.

Non res, there is a drone, at 50mph but only ever occurs going up hills really and if i'm honest..There could be worse noises than a v6 humming away.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you have any sound clips Neil?

I really am unsure now ! I wanted something with a nice nite but not too loud


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I'l see what i can do for a sound clip. I have some random vids on my phone but they dont do it justice.

Off out with a friend sometime soon with his gopro so that should be good.

I had a BMC on at one point, which didnt have a KAI to make it quieter and on full throttle the induction raw matched the exhaust note for volume, which is why i removed it so i could hear the exhaust note over the engine noise.

I'm not sure if you've heard a v6 with a induction kit, but its not overly loud.

I wanted the exact same..not too loud. I use my car every day and the noise NEVER gets boring. It's never too intrusive and passengers that dont know cars never comment on how loud it is.. Like i said, motorways it's silent and keeps the TT's ability to cruise for miles on the motorways.

Around town and short blasts to work, its hard to resist opening it up.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Neil, wish I could hear one for myself to judge, don't want to be disappointed either way :-(


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Going off mine, i'd be disappointed with a resonated. I think mine sounds more like a standard mk5 r32 with a flapper mod.

For some reason, even though its same engine, Mk4 r32 non res systems are a hell of alot louder than the TT non res ones.

(as you can see, its something ive looked at alot lol)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Aargh nothing worse than trying to make a decision without hearing both!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

If it helps Gordon (Gogs) I haven't paid Al @ Awesome yet as I'm also undecided..........

At least I know that the next group buy I'm keen on is the HPA turbo for the V6- only £8,000 roughly      but thankfully there's no decisions to be made there!!!

Is any one else up for 'a bit more power' for their V6?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, yes i want more power!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

resonated for you.

Pretty much standard if you ask me!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

PM sent Peter


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

even though this is a mk4 r32, its a good indication of the non res


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Here is my Milltek non res from the pod a few years ago.
I did have additional mods though.


Sorry for the comments from the Mrs.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## l3wjx (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm interested in a non res


----------



## polowoof (Feb 15, 2012)

gogs said:


> Thanks Neil, wish I could hear one for myself to judge, don't want to be disappointed either way :-(


I have a 225 TT with Miltek non-resonated just fiited 2 weeks ago. I luv the sound!! not too loud, the tune is jus very nice, I would say resonated would be too quiet


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

First payment received! Thanks Gogs!


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

AwesomeAl said:


> First payment received! Thanks Gogs!


Did you go non-res then Gordon? :?:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Yea Gordon gives the griff what you gone for? My vote is swinging non res - after the clips.

My thanks to Steve's wife for the " my god, he's gone faster than thing" a fine Murray Walker impression there! :lol:

Brian


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I went resonated chaps, if its slightly louder than he oem with the flapper mod that will do me nicely ;-)

Payments need to be made to Al at Awesome before he can put anyone in the list, so cone on chaps choose your soundtrack and send Al the payment


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

gogs said:


> I went resonated chaps, if its slightly louder than he oem with the flapper mod that will do me nicely ;-)
> 
> Payments need to be made to Al at Awesome before he can put anyone in the list, so cone on chaps choose your soundtrack and send Al the payment


Your OEM exhaust got the flapper mod at the moment Gordon?

Brian


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tritium said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > I went resonated chaps, if its slightly louder than he oem with the flapper mod that will do me nicely ;-)
> ...


Yes mate


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I've finally made up my mind & have paid Al @ Awesome for a resonated version- a couple of hundred miles in the last two days and having to use the hands free kit convinced me.

As Gogs say's, now's the time to get your Credit Cards out- only 8 more of you needed.

I'm sure you all received a load of rubbish Christmas presents so now's your chance to get yourself something you really do want- go on & reward yourself!!!

If you need further convincing, don't forget that this will make you 'feel' as if you've got an extra 50bhp, can now drive better than Jenson Button & are irresistible to the opposite sex :lol: :lol:

Obviously the last point is clearly not the case because if your a member of this forum & reading this you can't be 'feeling' irresistible, you must 'be' irresistible!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hopefully fanning your ego's will make you all hurry & get your cards out so I can also get my exhaust.
cheers
Peter


----------



## JamesDSG (Sep 20, 2009)

Very tempted by this I must say!

What's the fitment like? Do I have to cut the old exhaust off or is it a simple unbolt and bolt the new one in? Keen not to be slicing up the standard system.

Thanks,

James


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's a straight swap James, no cutting, it's a cat back system so just replaces the OEM one fitted and give you a little better sound and possibly breathing for your TT


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I'm in - Non Resonated. Will contact Awesome tomorrow.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Excellent, that's 3 of us, we're getting there ;-)

Brian, come on, join us over on the Milltek side


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

From looking at my car the back box and centre section is one piece. The Milltek systems look like they are also one piece.

Q. What was the outcome of the discussion on the OEM Flapper in these Milltek sysyems?

A

Q. Also, are the performance cats now discontinued or will the system match up with the performance cats from the 1.8 system?

A.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> From looking at my car the back box and centre section is one piece. The Milltek systems look like they are also one piece.
> 
> Q. What was the outcome of the discussion on the OEM Flapper in these Milltek sysyems?
> 
> ...


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the sports cats are generic, hence available still, but are approx £700+ and aren't needed if your running below 400+BHP (and don't affect the noise much)

If you really want to make a lot of noise then go de-cat between MOT's :0)

I'm sure Steve V6RUL or others will be available to advise better than me.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

gogs said:


> Excellent, that's 3 of us, we're getting there ;-)
> 
> Brian, come on, join us over on the Milltek side


I hear you mate, I hear you! It's the grand plus I've only just spent on the billies, mounts and tie bars that is tempering my wallet opening! Let the demon fester a while longer and ill probably yield :lol:

Brian


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, I'm thinking about this pretty seriously. It'll be non-res if I do it, but I'm going to make some enquiries about other options before deciding. I'll let you know soon...


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Payment number 2 received! 

Gogs - Resonated Cat-back - PAID
Lotuselanplus2s - Resonated Cat-back - PAID


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

gogs said:


> I went resonated chaps, if its slightly louder than he oem with the flapper mod that will do me nicely ;-)


You will be happy with it. I went from flapper mod to resonated and there was a very definite improvement. The flapper mod was more noise over OEM, but the Miltek is like a tuned instrument by comparison - it really sings! 

As for power improvements, I doubt there's any noticeable difference, but it's obviously letting the engine breathe better. The OEM design strangles it!

And then of course, the looks of those big shiny tips that fill the exhaust cut-outs so nicely 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Marty,

You've convinced me I have made the correct choice ;-)


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

*@ AwesomeAl*, I PM'd you about 3 days ago but haven't had a response yet, it's still showing as unread in my outbox


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Think you need to email Al at this email address

al


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That should be four of us now, 6 to go !


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

gogs said:


> That should be four of us now, 6 to go !


Who's the 4 Gordon??  You, Peter, Danny and Brian? :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Take Brian out and put yourself in and you have the four ;-)


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't think Brian will be able to resist, so that makes 5! :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Great, only 5 to go now


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

gogs said:


> Thanks Marty,
> 
> You've convinced me I have made the correct choice ;-)


*facepalm

lol


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe so! But it will do for me


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Neil,

apologies for the delay- you mentioned you were also a BHP junkie!!!!!!!!!!

afer the loads of research, including consulting Steve V6RUL, I've concluded that the only way of getting the V6 to above 260BHP is via a turbo & it costs.......

The best option seems to be HPA based in Canada, below is a link to the turbo package that's relevant (it's the mk4 version)
http://www.hpamotorsport.com/turbos.htm

Costs are horrific:
$9,999 for the kit + $595 for con rod bearings (recommended) + VAT (theoretically 20% but could be reduced via 'dodgy' invoice to approx 5%) + shipping (£200?) + stripping & rebuilding your engine for safety + fitting the kit. I have guessed £9,000 if lucky & £10,000 if not.

If you've picked yourself off the floor, it would be good to have a few V6's out there, beside's Steve's, that could give Ferrari's a scare. Also the kit, once fitted, looks very inconspicuous so long as you use black hoses.

The other half would never know until she finds half her face stuck to the rear window :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

If anyone else is thinking 'that sounds like a perfectly rational idea" then pleas PM me & I'll start a proper thread etc going + start negotiations with HPA.

cheers
Peter


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Some poo's come out.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> apologies for the delay- you mentioned you were also a BHP junkie!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh i dunno, just buy a good QS i will be hopefully soon at 300bhp... :wink: Been along time coming that comment..lol
Damien.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Oh i dunno, just buy a good QS i will be hopefully soon at 300bhp... :wink: Been along time coming that comment..lol
> Damien.


Trouble is Damien the QS doesn't come with the V6 rumble  We already know what you think of your 4cyl 1.8 ...... something about a cliff wasn't it? :wink:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> If anyone else is thinking 'that sounds like a perfectly rational idea" then pleas PM me & I'll start a proper thread etc going + start negotiations with HPA.
> 
> cheers
> Peter


Bloody hell Peter, I'm struggling to find the £375 for the non-res and now we're into group buys on turbo chargers :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, it's a little out if my league at the Minute as well !


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> apologies for the delay- you mentioned you were also a BHP junkie!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Over the past 2 years my TT has been turboed with a bespoke kit to produce the highest possible power with a lot of parts replaced to ensure longevity. Software has and still is an ongoing issue that is getting close to being finished. The engine software is done, its the DSG that needs the tweaks to hold the torque.
Autograph cars could provide a price for a turbo conversion to say either 350, 450, 550 & 650 lb/ft but obviously the higher you go the price changes.
One must bear in mind that the VEE was never meant to be turboed, therefore certain parts must be changed to allow the engine to function safely as a blown mota.
I think the cheapest option is a LPT version that would allow the OEM inlet plenum to stay.
Exhaust manifold which retains twin lambda function.
Turbo.
Exhaust adaption to OEM system.
Injectors.
Headspacer
FMIC or CC
Engine software stage 4
DSG software stage 2

I don't think it would be a DIY kit but should be achievable for prices starting at £7k fitted.
Options like chains, heat protection, cylinder head, rods, bearings & pistons would be at extra cost but may need doing if power levels require it. 
Bear in mind that lb/ft is quoted and BHP is not.

I could enquire about prices, but comes down to interest really.

Steve


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a horrible feeling that the word 'supercharger' might rear its head again. It's taken the best part of a year, copious quantities of Jack Daniels in darkened rooms and counselling to get over that word.

Please give just £2/month to a poor old man and bring him back to health

Now back on topic I'm still wavering :roll:

Brian


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

7K is almost as much as I paid for the car, I'm afraid I'm not that committed as to spend the same again on making her faster! Certainly not on a car already 9 years old :-(

God I wish that itch would go away ! ;-)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Tritium said:


> I have a horrible feeling that the word 'supercharger' might rear its head again. It's taken the best part of a year, copious quantities of Jack Daniels in darkened rooms and counselling to get over that word.
> 
> Please give just £2/month to a poor old man and bring him back to health
> 
> ...


I would forget the SC setup as the location of the SC from VR6 Specialist is in a non serviceable position behind and below the engine near the bulkhead on the drivers side. I went to Holland to meet Ronald the owner and as soon as saw the location I walked away.
TRD off a SC kit that fits in the engine bay where the dummy battery box is, however a driveshaft has to be installed that runs across the engine and picks up drive off the aux belt. It's an option but very few kits out there to show quality and longevity of components and bearings.
The golf is better for fitting SCs as the room in the bay is better laid out.

A LPT will give best bang for your buck, unless ones perseveres to improve the NASP setup but 300bhp is the ceiling.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

gogs said:


> 7K is almost as much as I paid for the car, I'm afraid I'm not that committed as to spend the same again on making her faster! Certainly not on a car already 9 years old :-(
> 
> God I wish that itch would go away ! ;-)


You cannot do this on the cheap..end ov, but I'm trying to help.
Once you start adding component costs go up, it climbs fast.
Even peeps with the 1.8 are looking at 4k+ to get into the 300 club.

It doesn't come down to how much it costs, it comes down to the itch and if your prepared to scratch it.
Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not having a dig at you Steve, just don't think I can justify that sort of cash on my TT, what you have done is a credit to you mate

The itch I get is when I'm looking to change the car ;-)


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

gogs said:


> Not having a dig at you Steve, just don't think I can justify that sort of cash on my TT, what you have done is a credit to you mate
> 
> The itch I get is when I'm looking to change the car ;-)


Don't scratch the itch Gordon, you might end up with a pussy lump. :wink:

Brian
and I won't forgive or talk to you


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Better cancel today's viewing then!


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

gogs said:


> Better cancel today's viewing then!












Brian


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha ;-)


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Apologies for having hijacked my own thread.......

Steve- many thanks for all your comments. I've got that damn 'itch' & can't get the thought of 'lots of power but no-one can tell' out of my head- only the bank manager is stopping me. It's made worse by the fact you've already done all the donkey work....

Gordon- I'm completely the opposite to you when it comes to spending 7-10k on a 5k car. I'm scared to mess around with our Volvo XC90 as it'll cost ££££ if I blow it up etc (as it wouldn't be viable to scrap it) however with the TT if it all goes 'wrong' I can sell off the shiny bits + scrap the rest & with have only thrown away a few £. Personally I don't tend to sell cars, I've only done it twice, we just drive them into the ground (or my wife rolls them) hence I'm not bothered in the same way about recouping money spent on a car.

Back on topic- COME ON EVERYONE, ROLL UP ROLL UP & GET YOUR MILLTEK EXHAUST HERE (give Awesome a call now) 25% off rrp & probably the last time you can get them for the 3.2 V6 Mk1


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Marty,
> ...


I don't know about that. As my daily driver car, the resonated is already pretty loud to be honest, any louder and think I'd be entering into chav territory. No offence meant, each to their own, etc. but for me, it's a classy car, so it should be kept that way 

In any case, the additional benefit with resonated is that you now have a choice : you can easily get a custom straight pipe made up by any decent exhaust place and effectively try the non-res if you so desire at any time. This way you can go back to resonated if you're unhappy with the change.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Marty said:


> neil_audiTT said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


Likewise, if you buy the Non Resonated system it would be extremely easy to cut and weld in a small central silencer


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Cuprabhoy said:


> I'm in - Non Resonated. Will contact Awesome tomorrow.


Still waiting for this payment!



PeTTe-N said:


> *@ AwesomeAl*, I PM'd you about 3 days ago but haven't had a response yet, it's still showing as unread in my outbox


Hmm, I responded?



gogs said:


> Think you need to email Al at this email address


Wondered why I had an increased amount of spam in my inbox this morning  Can you remove that please and replace it with the other format so Spam Spiders can't read my address??? damn it lol.



gogs said:


> That should be four of us now, 6 to go !





gogs said:


> Great, only 5 to go now


I've still only had two payments, so 8 to go.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> > In any case, the additional benefit with resonated is that you now have a choice : you can easily get a custom straight pipe made up by any decent exhaust place and effectively try the non-res if you so desire at any time. This way you can go back to resonated if you're unhappy with the change.
> ...


Well, yes I guess so but then there would be no going back : my option retains the original intact so you can easily swap back, plus the experiment would also be cheaper (straight pipe vs two pipes and a box.)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

AwesomeAl said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in - Non Resonated. Will contact Awesome tomorrow.
> ...


Wondered why I had an increased amount of spam in my inbox this morning  Can you remove that please and replace it with the other format so Spam Spiders can't read my address??? damn it lol.

Sorry, I forgot, removed now


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I've contacted Awesome and will make payment on or around the 25th - cheers Craig


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Well - We're around 2 weeks on now and I still only have two exhausts paid for?

Does anyone else want to hop on board and make this deal possible?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Disappointing Al as there was plenty of interest initially :-(


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Im afraid i am out of the running for the time being,i was due to pay this fri 25/1/13 but it looks like my money is going to be sat in a bank account with nothing to show for it because i cant see the required ammount needed happening any time soon 

TT8


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Was considering putting down a returnable deposit of £50. Is anyone else interested in doing this for the Milltek exhaust group buy? Al - can you advise of any cut off dates issued by Milltek for the last production ?

thanks Craig


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Craig

The full cost needs to be paid before an order can be placed, I really don't think we are going to get 10, I'm looking into a Blueflame system just now, more expensive but available


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

gogs said:


> Hi Craig
> 
> The full cost needs to be paid before an order can be placed, I really don't think we are going to get 10, I'm looking into a Blueflame system just now, more expensive but available


+1


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Deposits would be a good place to start rather than full payments. If there are no time restraints then this can work like a group buy and Al at Awesome can manage it.

Anyone interested in putting down a deposit as intent to buy to get this moved on?


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Anyone interested in putting down a deposit as intent to buy to get this moved on?


Yep, count me in. Didn't want to pay the full amount cos it didn't look like it was going to happen.

Does that make 5 of us then?


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

* Non-Resonated (Louder) - Retail: £499.97, Group Buy: £375.00
If this is the price a deposit is achievable...one problem with multicar is three policy's due in the same month!


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

So long as the deposit isn't something daft like £300, then I'm in too. Thinking maybe £50 - 75 would be about right.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Guys, you will need to speak to Al at Awesome about this, as far as I am aware the order can't be placed with Milltek unless the full cost of the systems is received as Milltek will need to set up production for this run
Al may be happy to take a deposit for a system but until full payment is received the order can't be placed

You guys should maybe PM Al to get his view


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, We're now down to only 1 payment so I'm not certain this will be going ahead.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Guys I am the person who has pulled out the deal due to lack of numbers, however I will hold fire on going for a Blueflame if we can get enough payments made to AL for the Millteks I'm back in, Al can you clarify if full payment needs to be made in order to be on the list?


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

I think the issue here is that peeps don't want to tie £375+ for an indeterminate period waiting for the numbers of subscribers to come up to ten. 
However, I for one wouldn't mind placing a deposit of £50-75 and then cough the rest when the magic 10 people have subscribed. It would still mean the whole lot in full, would be handed over to Miltek before production starts and if it was a matter of £50 to get on the list I think people would be more happy throwing their hats in the ring.
As we've seen, asking for the whole lot immediately tends to put people off cos we don't know when or if it will happen.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Couldn't agree more Danny, if Al is Happy with this then lets get the ball rolling again ;-)


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Agreed - this is what I proposed a couple of weeks ago as currently there is no cut off point. I'm still in

Cuprabhoy- Happy to put down £50 up front
Gogs ?
DannyWild ?
TT8 ?
Typhhon ?

Let's not muck Awesome about though guys - Let's just recruit the ten and get it sorted and i'd suggest we push for a cut off on or around 25th February for deposits to be paid.

Cheers Craig

Alternatively what's available in Europe or the States - Maybe worth speaking to Brett?


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Agreed - this is what I proposed a couple of weeks ago as currently there is no cut off point. I'm still in
> 
> Cuprabhoy- Happy to put down £50 up front
> Gogs ?
> ...


im in for the 25th feb,intended to pay in full this month but decided not too because of reasons stated earlier,feb ok as a deposit as it is my next pay day 

TT8


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Well guys even if we all pay the deposit as suggested that still only gives us 6 including Peter who has paid in full, the thread has run for long enough now for V6 owners to see it


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

tt8 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed - this is what I proposed a couple of weeks ago as currently there is no cut off point. I'm still in
> ...


I make that 4 already


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> tt8 said:
> 
> 
> > Cuprabhoy said:
> ...


Add me to the list, I make that 7  Three more takers anywhere?


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

OK will call Al tomorrow......could of almost popped in today dammit!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Excellent - speak nicely they may proceed with 8?!??


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

OK, So I've now had three phone calls today with people trying to pay £50.00 deposits.

This isn't something that has been authorised by myself so we need to rewind a little bit on this one 

I've had a quick word with the bosses and we're happy to accept £100.00 deposits on the exhaust systems. 
However as these are a limited production run, once the 10 deposits have been received, we will then need the remaining amounts of payment before our order on this run can be done.

If you guys are all happy to go forward with that, then please contact me as soon as you are free and we'll set the ball rolling!  Hopefully we'll have a little more luck this time around!

As an update we now have one payment made in full. So I'm looking for 9x more deposits!

Cheers, Al. 
Awesome Ltd.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

AwesomeAl said:


> OK, So I've now had three phone calls today with people trying to pay £50.00 deposits.
> 
> This isn't something that has been authorised by myself so we need to rewind a little bit on this one
> 
> ...


Mork calling Orsen, Come in Orsen!


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

So Al will call you (again) tomorrow.....

Hope the others keep up as the wheels are off next week for refurb, discs off for skimming so when she's sat on the stands I can remove the box.....getting all exciTTed again...


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

I now have 1 fully paid and 3 deposits taken! 

Just need another 6 people now guys 'n' girls!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dropped you an email Al

Gordon


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Production time is 2-3 weeks guys. Anyone else interested in the Milltek Last production for the 3.2.

http://www.millteksport.com/media.file. ... Qz766VecQg


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

^ That'd be 2-3 weeks from completion of payments!! 

Just to let you all know, I now have:

2x Fully Paid
4x £100 deposit Paid

4 more would be nice, but If you can get another three payments through, I'll buy the last one  well... not me...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice one Al, 3 more looks possible, come on guys get the flexible friend out and pay Mr Al the deposit and we can all look forward to our new systems :-o


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll second GOGS.

let's not forget a great new exhaust system is the best MOD you can never give your TT- a raspy exhaust note with extra BHP is a winning combo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get your cards out (I want my own exhaust ASAP :evil: ) please make my day :lol: 
cheers
peter


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

Count me in, resonated please.

Can someone supply the payment link?

Ian


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've sent you a PM Ian with details


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

gogs said:


> I've sent you a PM Ian with details


 Many thanks. Are we1 0 yet then?


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

croydon said:


> Count me in, resonated please.
> 
> Can someone supply the payment link?
> 
> Ian


Good man croydon............... Bottom of page 1 of this thread, all the details in Awesome Al's post. Only one more required now to make this happen


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

croydon said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > I've sent you a PM Ian with details
> ...


Only one more Required Ian ;-)


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Got your e-mail Ian and have replied! 

Just need to get that last 3 or 4 payments through and I'll get the ball rolling!!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Where are we with this Al?
5 deposits and 2 full payments?
TT8 will pay in full on the 25th


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

All paid up (in full)

Ian


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Current status: 
* 3 full payments 
* 4 deposits paid

More please


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

AwesomeAl said:


> Current status:
> * 3 full payments
> * 4 deposits paid
> 
> More please


Hi Al,

I think it's now

3 full payments
5 Deposits
1 to come on 25th TT8
1 purchase from Awesome

Are we set?


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

gogs said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> I think it's now
> 
> ...


Oh YEAH 8)


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Good result lads so far- 1 more would be great...Craig

Please see my latest thread ;-)


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

Question; anyone Kent, dartford bridge,north Essex or SE London involved? Just that once we get the nice exhaust system I'm going to need someone to fit it. Naturally I've specialists locally but won't then get the arse with me rocking up with my own exhaust to be fitted?


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

croydon said:


> Question; anyone Kent, dartford bridge,north Essex or SE London involved? Just that once we get the nice exhaust system I'm going to need someone to fit it. Naturally I've specialists locally but won't then get the arse with me rocking up with my own exhaust to be fitted?


If anyone gives you static for fitting aftermarket parts obviously don't need the work. Tell them to have a reality check and take your business elsewhere. Maybe phone them first though as Mechanics are well ard! (is that how you say it down there?!!!)


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> croydon said:
> 
> 
> > Question; anyone Kent, dartford bridge,north Essex or SE London involved? Just that once we get the nice exhaust system I'm going to need someone to fit it. Naturally I've specialists locally but won't then get the arse with me rocking up with my own exhaust to be fitted?
> ...


 Ha I guess you think I'll pop in to Phil garage on Albert Square, pop in the Vic for a shandy whilst I wait :lol:


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

croydon said:


> Question; anyone Kent, dartford bridge,north Essex or SE London involved? Just that once we get the nice exhaust system I'm going to need someone to fit it. Naturally I've specialists locally but won't then get the arse with me rocking up with my own exhaust to be fitted?


I'm in South Herts, little bit out of your neck of the woods, but I'm getting M+S Motorsport in Potters Bar to fit mine. Already talked to them and they're fine about it. I use them for all my stuff and know them well. Father & Son team, really good and reliable. Depends if you fancy the trip to Potters Bar...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Any news on this chaps? Are we good to go once the 25th Feb comes round?


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

Danny Wilde said:


> croydon said:
> 
> 
> > Question; anyone Kent, dartford bridge,north Essex or SE London involved? Just that once we get the nice exhaust system I'm going to need someone to fit it. Naturally I've specialists locally but won't then get the arse with me rocking up with my own exhaust to be fitted?
> ...


 I found myself in Tring Saturday with my Rugby team so not so far actually. Many thanks.

Ian


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

gogs said:


> Any news on this chaps? Are we good to go once the 25th Feb comes round?


Yep, I am, it can't come round quick enough.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

What about some nice new alloys for my Misano Red 3.2 to go along with my new Milltek exhaust. Any suggestions?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

How about a lovely set of like new Votex wheels wrapped in Falken 452's Craig ;-)


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Guys! 

I've now got.....................

3x Paid in full
5x £100 deposits!

I just need one more person to call up and give me a deposit before I can go around shouting at everyone for full payment! 

Come on guys, just one more before I can slip an order through!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Al,

I'm sure TT8 is up for a system but won't be able to free up the cash until the 25th :-(


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

gogs said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> I'm sure TT8 is up for a system but won't be able to free up the cash until the 25th :-(


that is correct,if i could afford deposit i would pay today,unfortunately i will have to wait for the 25th,

i can guarantee the full ammount will be payed then!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What kind a time frame are we looking at Al for the systems to be made once the order is placed?


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't believe, after all the up's & down's, that this seems to really be happening.

Can't wait for the system to be fitted.....then I can get the turbo ordered...


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

I really want one of these and am slowly wearing the missues down, does anyone know from when payments are made to Awesome they will be manufactured? I would hate to pay £400 and then be waiting for 3 months or something stupid!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm sure Al at Awesome will get back to us with this information as soon as he knows, you've got til around 25th of this month to plant the seed and nurture it into a full blown reality with the mrs ;-)


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

FYI I thought I read on one of either mine or CUPRA's many threads 2-3 weeks.

Whether this is wishful thinking I don't know.

You could always tell the other half it's a Valentine's day present- maybe not........

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Yep, Once everyone has paid up, It should be no more than 2-3 weeks from then providing all is good at Milltek! 

Still waiting for one or two more deposits though! Stop holding back and get paid up!! 

Hope this helps,
Regards, Al.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

How many payments have you had now Al?


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

AwesomeAl said:


> I've now got.....................
> 
> 3x Paid in full
> 5x £100 deposits!


From the previous page Gordon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll shut my trap now and go buy my Blueflame


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

gogs said:


> I'll shut my trap now and go buy my Blueflame


 :lol: Don't you dare :x


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey Gordon,

Don't jump to the darkside!

Milltek = smooth purr + bark = cool

Blueflame = bark = lots of grief from the trouble and strife

 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Can somebody sign the dude who'se paying on the 25th up for a Credit card? I'm itching to get these ordered lol...


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

I dont do credit, never have never will.i can pay on 25th as promised


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

http://utopia.channel4.com/who-s-pullin ... gs?ref=hub

Some people need to keep off grid..... 

42h 40m 35s till I am found.....


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

tt8 said:


> I dont do credit, never have never will.i can pay on 25th as promised


You know I'm only kidding


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Al, is it worth speaking to Milltek about the proposed cut off and to expect the order of ten / eleven - these companies like to schedule their production so anything we can do to help would probably be appreciated. 

(Still no chance of the twin gt100's for our Gogs? - Milltek would make him very very happy and he has whispered a few times about the Blue Flame!!!)

Cheers Craig


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys, crack a couple of beers open, i'm in. 
[Non resonated] Would hate to pay for one and not be able to hear it.

Will speak to Awesome tomorrow and pay my deposit.

Cant wait.

Nigel.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

nimrod2410 said:


> Guys, crack a couple of beers open, i'm in.
> [Non resonated] Would hate to pay for one and not be able to hear it.
> 
> Will speak to Awesome tomorrow and pay my deposit.
> ...


Nice one Nigel, welcome to the Non-Res club :wink:


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

Have loved reading the highs and lows of this thread! I own a 225 and want a non res system (awesome can you PM quote me happy?)

Am i right in thinking you have enough orders? if so good going! Looking forward to seeing if you have all made the right decision re. Res vs Non Res


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

STUT said:


> Have loved reading the highs and lows of this thread! I own a 225 and want a non res system (awesome can you PM quote me happy?)
> 
> Am i right in thinking you have enough orders? if so good going! Looking forward to seeing if you have all made the right decision re. Res vs Non Res


Could you possibly give me a call? I'm sure I can come to some sort of deal for you, but I can't seem to work the PM's properly on here 

0161 776 0777 (option 1)



nimrod2410 said:


> Guys, crack a couple of beers open, i'm in.
> [Non resonated] Would hate to pay for one and not be able to hear it.
> 
> Will speak to Awesome tomorrow and pay my deposit.
> ...


Nice one Nigel!  Look forward to speaking with you at some point today!


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Well that was painless, quick call to Awesome and im all paid up.


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

OK so... Here's where we stand...

I'm now ready to start taking the rest of the payments! - Any of you guys who have paid your deposits through paypal will soon be receiving a Payment request for the remaining amount. The rest of you who have paid on Card, If you could kindly contact me with your card details, I will take the remaining payment and set things under way!

I have spoken with Steve at Milltek who has mentioned that as they no longer do the Jet100 Tailpipes, these systems will be coming with the GT100 style tailpipes so that's good news as these are a much nicer and cleaner looking tailpipe!


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

Hey Al, good speaking to you earlier!

Do you have a photo of the tailpipes?


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

A little something like this:


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Excellent!!!!!!!!!

Just need to dig the 3.2 out of the snow to tell it the good news 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

Wrong tail pipes (deleted pic)


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Unfortunately the above link is a picture of Jet tailpipes on a TT225...


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

AwesomeAl said:


> Unfortunately the above link is a picture of Jet tailpipes on a TT225...


 il remove that so as not to confuse.

(GONE)


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

lol... Not to worry! 

I'm now ready to start taking the rest of the payments! - Any of you guys who have paid your deposits through paypal will soon be receiving a Payment request for the remaining amount. The rest of you who have paid on Card, If you could kindly contact me with your card details, I will take the remaining payment and set things under way!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Whats the tail with the crack pipes?

Fully Paid.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Guess this is the last call for anyone with a 3.2 TT that wants one of the last Milltek production run of the 3.2 system.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

AwesomeAl said:


> A little something like this:


They look like my GT100 tail pipes? :roll: 
Nick


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

AwesomeAl said:


> I have spoken with Steve at Milltek who has mentioned that as they no longer do the Jet100 Tailpipes, these systems will be coming with the GT100 style tailpipes so that's good news as these are a much nicer and cleaner looking tailpipe!


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Not a fan of the GT style at all


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Trust me the GT tips are by far the best!

All you boys will be very happy with your non res purchases!

As for you resonated pussys...


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

neil_audiTT said:


> Trust me the GT tips are by far the best!


Any pics of them on your car Neil?



neil_audiTT said:


> All you boys will be very happy with your non res purchases!
> 
> As for you resonated pussys...


 :lol: I'm quite impressed there's 6 went for the Non - Res, I thought the majority would go the other way


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

neil_audiTT said:


> Trust me the GT tips are by far the best!
> 
> All you boys will be very happy with your non res purchases!
> 
> As for you resonated pussys...


I'm considering changing to non-res now :?


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> AwesomeAl said:
> 
> 
> > I have spoken with Steve at Milltek who has mentioned that as they no longer do the Jet100 Tailpipes, these systems will be coming with the GT100 style tailpipes so that's good news as these are a much nicer and cleaner looking tailpipe!
> ...


It does unfortunately go against what I discussed with Al when I asked if the GT100 was an option as this is what Gordon originally wanted and apparently the GT100's were not an option for the 3.2 due to "the angle of these finishes". Given the choice I would of chosen the Jet finish as it fills the valance better despite them being the same diameter!!!

Slightly frustrating chaps - Milltek if you're listening, just give us the flippin option and keep us all happy!

Still can't wait to get the new bit a kit!


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

Darthhawkeye said:


> neil_audiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me the GT tips are by far the best!
> ...


Staying resonated here, I think switching will increase the cabin noise and thats not what I want.


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Double Post


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

OK guys, So I've spoken with Milltek with reference the tailpipes and as we are all too aware, different people will always have different opinions of which tailpipe style they find the most attractive!

As an effort to keep this ball rolling and make sure that everyone is happy, Milltek will allow the option on the tailpipes at no extra cost to yourselves, so what I need now, rather quickly is your choice on tailpipe...

Bellow you will find a link to a photo of each of the tailpipe styles...

GT:100
Jet:100

Please let me know as soon as possible which ones you would like so that I can mark your orders up as required!
I'd like to get these ordered today if possible, tomorrow at the latest, so guys, please let me know ASAP!


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

I will be speaking with Milltek again today on this to see what we can do with reference the Tailpipes this morning. I will let you know the outcome.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Al,

If we all make decisions by tomorrow lunchtime then production commences 1st March- don't delay, let Al know.


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh lord a decision to make! 

Going to take some research this.

Ian


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Hurry Hurry as we need to get this order in before 1pm tomorrow or I'll miss my Production slot!!!


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok, to start the ball rolling whilst you guys mull it over - GT100's for me.


----------



## mrblonde (Feb 2, 2011)

ordered mine today gone for jet 100 non resonated
cheers for your help al
Mark


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

ive looked at both and in varying pictures I really cant tell the difference, ius it bossible someone can give a brief difference?


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Both are 100mm but the Jet looks more like oem in that it has a 4mm turn finish as opposed to the JT100 which has a thin line and smooth transition.

Elequently put if I do say so myself...and no I can't bloody decide either!

Also, they sound completely different :lol: :lol: :lol: ...NOT!


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Both are 100mm but the Jet looks more like oem in that it has a 4mm turn finish as opposed to the JT100 which has a thin line and smooth transition.
> 
> Elequently put if I do say so myself...and no I can't bloody decide either!


Well said!  Jet 100 FTW


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, I've stumped up and gone for a non-res with the GT tips, if my own worthless opinion makes it any easier for someone to decide!


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Can I have person names with these decisions please? I don't know who is who as your forum names don't reflect the name which the order is placed under!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

5. - Craig G - GT 100 Non Resonated - Paid in Full

Decision based on perceived build quality - The GT100 looks slightly better engineered


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

If possible guys, Can you please ring me or PM me with your full name and which tailpipes you want!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

croydon said:


> ive looked at both and in varying pictures I really cant tell the difference, ius it bossible someone can give a brief difference?


These are the GT100 tails on mine,sure someone will be along with pics of the JET cans.  
Nick.


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

Have to say im happy to go with the Jet, I think it looks a lot cleaner.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

In case anyone who's chosen a resonated with Jet tips changes their mind about the tips then I really don't care which version I have.
I've told Al I'll have the GT100's but I'm happy to have either (it's only an exhaust pipe after all and will get covered in mud v.quickly).

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

nimrod2410 said:


> Ok, to start the ball rolling whilst you guys mull it over - GT100's for me.
> 
> +1 looks 8)


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Shaun will be calling in tomorrow to take a look at some real life milltek tailpipes before he makes his decision and to pay the balance in full and I believe Peter N is going to be giving me a call tomorrow to complete his payment.

I'm hoping to get the order into Milltek by 2pm Lunch time! If it's possible for me to do this, Milltek will be planning their production for the first week in March. This means that I should hopefully be able to get these out in the post to you guys by mid to late of the second week in March.

And lastly, Just a quick thank you to all you guys that have made this deal possible


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Good shout Al - & thanks for putting up with us all, especially me! 

Flippin hell, i think ive changed my mind!

Anyone with a QS with the GT100's and black exhaust valance?


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

Me too I've switched to GT100 now (Al you've a pm confirming this).

Ian


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

croydon said:


> Me too I've switched to GT100 now (Al you've a pm confirming this).
> 
> Ian


I think I'm swaying the other way - perhaps Milltek could give me GT100 on the RHS and Jet100 on the left !!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Good shout Al - & thanks for putting up with us all, especially me!
> 
> Flippin hell, i think ive changed my mind!
> 
> Anyone with a QS with the GT100's and black exhaust valance?


Fitted a QS valance today on my 225,not the best of picture but hope it helps
Nick.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Thanks mate - I'm still not convinced it's right for me. I'm going old school for the Jet's!


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> I'm going old school for the Jet's!


+1 Suits the car better IMO, the GT looks too modern for the MK1 but I'm just an old bar steward anyhow :lol:

It's OEM+ as Damien would say 8)


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I thought to myself earlier - what would OEM Damien do if he had a 3.2?!

Apart from brag about the lovely purr i reckon he would choose the GT100's !

Good enough for me - I'm going for the Jets!!!! :lol:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> I thought to myself earlier - what would OEM Damien do if he had a 3.2?!


He'd start half a dozen threads debating the +'s and -'s of each design, both aesthetically and how the weight could affect the handling in comparison to the OEM version, then a couple of further threads to see what setting he'd need on his Bilsteins depending on which one he plumped for! [smiley=book2.gif] 

Only jokin Damien, we love your threads really :-*


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Another update!  Just waiting on the last decision and 2x Balance payments now! Today is Order day! (fingers crossed)


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

AwesomeAl said:


> I'm hoping to get the order into Milltek by 2pm Lunch time! If it's possible for me to do this, Milltek will be planning their production for the first week in March. This means that I should hopefully be able to get these out in the post to you guys by mid to late of the second week in March.


That's an amazingly quick turnaround, thanks for all your help pulling this together Al. AWESOME service as usual. 
I'm getting excited now it's all going ahead at last 



AwesomeAl said:


> And lastly, Just a quick thank you to all you guys that have made this deal possible


Yep, BIG thanks to Peter and Gordon for starting all this in the first place and to Craig for his perserverance and getting the ball rolling again with the deposits. Great stuff lads [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Final shout!  The order is going in as soon as I finish my Spicy Beef (or Possibly Horse) Pizza...

1 - Nigel W - GT100 Non-Resonated - *Paid in Full*
2 - Peter G - GT100 Resonated - *Paid in Full*
3 - Ian S - GT100 Resonated - *Paid in Full*
4 - Derek C - GT100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
5 - Craig G - Jet100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
6 - Gordon A - GT100 Resonated - *Paid in Full*
7 - Mark D - Jet100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
8 - John W - GT100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
9 - Shaun H - Jet100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
10 - Peter N - Jet100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
11 - Gwyn J - GT100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
12 - Simon K - Jet100 Non Resonated - Paying when coming in for fitting
13 - Luke M - Jet100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Great stuff, interesting to see a few last minute changes to the list. 
Ended up 8-3 to the Non-Res camp and 7-4 to the GT's [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations to each & every one of us!

Welcome to the TT Forum proletarian state where all decisions are made by the people for the people- & they all drive noisy (now) gas guzzling 3.2 litre semi-sports cars (stuff the environment).

Can't imagine the hairdresser's in their little engined Mk1 TT's could have done this :lol:

ps does this mean a few of you might now be interested in a group buy for the HPA Turbo now? Only £8-10,000 fitted................maybe not.


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Guys, i have opted for the NON RES GT100, purely because of financial reasons,just wanted to know how loud is non res compared to oem exhaust, say around the 60/70mph mark on motorway? if its to loud then i assume i will have the option of fitting silencer at later date. any comments appreciate

TT8


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

70 it's same as flapper mod.

My induction kit was as loud as my non res. there's a burble at around 50mph up hills. But it's not unbearable.. V6 will never be unbearable.

Motorways with a non res are just the same as standard.. Marginal difference.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Ps, it's the pops spits and bangs that you'll love!


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> does this mean a few of you might now be interested in a group buy for the HPA Turbo now? Only £8-10,000 fitted................maybe not.


I'm definitely interested  ......... My bank manager isn't [smiley=deal2.gif]  Looking forward to your build thread though Peter [smiley=drummer.gif]



neil_audiTT said:


> Ps, it's the pops spits and bangs that you'll love!


I'm gonna have to go and buy some Tena Lady I think :lol:


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

PeTTe-N said:


> Great stuff, interesting to see a few last minute changes to the list.
> Ended up 8-3 to the Non-Res camp and 7-4 to the GT's [smiley=smash.gif]


Yeah, at Awesome today deliberating of the OEM vs Jap look. Kept it OEM with Jet in the end but after re-reading this thread, decided to go balls deep with a non-res. All the better for turning up at our monthly meet :wink:


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

neil_audiTT said:


> Ps, it's the pops spits and bangs that you'll love!


Cannot wait for that!


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> 70 it's same as flapper mod.
> 
> My induction kit was as loud as my non res. there's a burble at around 50mph up hills. But it's not unbearable.. V6 will never be unbearable.
> 
> Motorways with a non res are just the same as standard.. Marginal difference.


Cheers neil :wink:


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I was told the flapper mod was only noticeable at idle with cruising speed of 70 identical to standard oem exhaust. ??


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> I was told the flapper mod was only noticeable at idle with cruising speed of 70 identical to standard oem exhaust. ??


I did the flapper mod to mine and I couldn't tell the difference at any revs. That's why I'm buying the Miltek non-res, I want noise... I'm used to a full Wortec inc headers mind, so anything that isn't a significant increase is prolly lost on me.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Flapper mod does give a little difference to noise but not much. I def noticed it on mine. But yes, got used to it too quickly really hence the milltek purchase. But now..i'm a little used to that. So decat's next i think :lol:

Spits, pops bangs then flames!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

My "tastefully modified" mk2 Golf GTi used to flame quite frequently - first time it happened I thought it was apocalypse :twisted:


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

I've had my e-mail back from Milltek confirming the order!

In total they will be doing a production run of 20x of these systems (50/50 Jet/GT), The leftovers after the group buy ones have gone out will be available solely through Myself for the first 30 days, then after that will be free reign until they've sold, through any Milltek dealer.

I've been told to expect an update on monday with reference the Manufacturing date and potential delivery dates to ourselves here at Awesome, and will give you guys another update as soon as I have it!


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok Al. Thanks for all your work on this. Appreciated!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

That's great news Al.

Thanks for handling things so well- I know we're all really appreciative.

Cheers
Peter

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

+1 from me Al, your efforts are very much appreciated ;-) you've made a lot of V6 owners very happy


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

The good news is, If anyone has missed the group buy, I may have a couple more of these systems available, so just let me know! 

Besides that, I have now got a build date of 4th March and are hoping to be dispatching (or calling to arrange fitting) on or around Monday 11th March!

If any of you guys have any queries, just let me know!

Kind regards, Al. 
Awesome Ltd.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will post up on the "V6 Community" front page and latest post, that Awesome GTi may have a few systems available for sale surplus to the items ordered by the persistent peeps on here ( dog with a bone comes to mind ) :lol: 
Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Persistence often pays off Ubrul ;-)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

It was hard going - now some members will pick up an exhaust without any of the hassle. That's the 3.2 "community" spirit :roll:


----------



## Slackadder (Oct 25, 2011)

Not what I want to hear when I've just found out I've a £650 tax rebate coming my way!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Slackadder

I'd get onto Al quickly if you do want one as he hasn't committed to hold the price at the 25% off and you can be sure, once the exclusive period is finished, you'll be back to max 10% off everywhere.

BTW no pressure- I've got mine into production now so I'm not hassling anyone any more 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slackadder (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Lotus.

Need to think carefully. Lots of expense coming up stag do and car related costs (road tax) etc plus moving house. I might have to wait for a better time and go custom (like V6 RUL) through someone like Pipewerx or the guys in Hayes that Wak put me in touch with for a heatshield repair.

Anthony


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

I hope our exhausts are going to sit ok after reading a couple of other threads on here re: Milltek back boxes sitting low, or is this related to just the 225 BHP?


----------



## crackfox (Jan 19, 2013)

I should be picking up my 3.2 on Monday all being well 
I am keen to apply a couple of tasteful mods, and the reason for buying a V6 in the first place is for the sound (Of course !)
So I might be interested in being added to this group buy.
2 questions though......
1) When would I have to give a definitive answer ?
2) How loud is the Res/ Non Res - I want to be able to enjoy the gorgeous sound of the engine, but I live in the country and I don't want to sound like some boy racing chav! 
Does anyone have experience on how load these things sound from a passer by standpoint (I know this is objective, but a rough guide. If you were stood and the car drove by would you be thinking "You need to sort out that blowing exhaust out you knob ".


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There is a vid on here somewhere where myself in 3.2 with non res Milly fitted does a drive by and then Les does a drive by in his Blueflame 225.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Crackfox

don't worry about the group buy yet as Al @ Awesome's getting some extra's made- just make sure he quotes you the lower 25% off price!

I've gone resonated because I also live in the countryside & Chav's aren't popular in the Cotswold's!
Probably regret it though.......


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

crackfox said:


> I should be picking up my 3.2 on Monday all being well
> I am keen to apply a couple of tasteful mods, and the reason for buying a V6 in the first place is for the sound (Of course !)
> So I might be interested in being added to this group buy.
> 2 questions though......
> ...


Welcome to the V6 club  You should find all the details you want in this thread if you read it through.

1) The required amount has been reached for the group buy but Al at Awesome has ordered some extra exhausts in all variants that he has access to for a short period of time before they get let loose nationwide to other sellers. The build date for the group buy is the 4th of March.

2) Can't say how loud they are as I haven't heard them in the flesh. I've gone Non-Res as I wanted something with a bit more Ooomphh ,that I don't think the current exhaust with flapper mod has.  There are a few 3.2 TT's on Youtube with milltek res fitted but just sounded same as standard to me :?

Read through the thread, there are some comments re the res or non-res argument. Only other thing to do is get along to a local meet and see if anyone close to you has one that you can listen too.


----------



## crackfox (Jan 19, 2013)

Have done some research and listened to clips etc on YouTube, although many of the clips don't say weather the pipe is resonated or not. I'm thinking Non res would be the way to go, but I could with listening to one in the flesh.


----------



## crackfox (Jan 19, 2013)

This is ideally how it would sound






Pure music. Not sure what pipe this is ?


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

crackfox said:


> This is ideally how it would sound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy himself leaves a comment at the bottom saying its all standard v6


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Before the group buy came along I was going to get one of these EMP exhausts.






Think it snds the nuts, but the Miltek non-res works out more cost effective on the group buy, so Im going with that. But that EMP exhaust is a proper car sound. I hope the Miltek snds like that!


----------



## crackfox (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeh that sounds pretty sweet !
As for the clip I posted, I have listened to a few stock 3.2's and I never heard one that sounds anything like that.
~Unless its had a flapper and induction mods I don't know.
But your right - He does state that it's standard !


----------



## Frozenbeard81 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry for being lazy but how much is a non resonated going for?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

£375 for a non res
£460 for a res


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

gogs said:


> £375 for a non res
> £460 for a res


Very good price indeed.
Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Indeed steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Where were you 3 weeks ago beardy? :?


----------



## Frozenbeard81 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd be very interested in a non resonated system


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Great stuff - you know who to contact. Non res for me too mate 

Cheers Craig


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just ordered my militek non res, gt100  cant wait for delivery [smiley=cheers.gif] to every one who made the g/b possible

TT8


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Frozenbeard81 said:


> I'd be very interested in a non resonated system


If you haven't already... Call me, Although we only have 'GT100' systems available as supply of the other options have already been exhausted...

Updated very latest list!!!

1 - Nigel W - GT100 Non-Resonated - *Paid in Full*
2 - Peter G - GT100 Resonated - *Paid in Full*
3 - Ian S - GT100 Resonated - *Paid in Full*
4 - Derek C - GT100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
5 - Craig G - Jet100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
6 - Gordon A - GT100 Resonated - *Paid in Full*
7 - Mark D - Jet100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
8 - John W - GT100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
9 - Shaun H - Jet100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
10 - Peter N - Jet100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
11 - Gwyn J - GT100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
12 - Simon K - Jet100 Non Resonated - Paying when coming in for fitting
13 - Luke M - Cancelled  - *Refunded*
14 - Jeff Rao - GT100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*

So that's...

8x Rear silencers with GT100 Trims
5x Rear silencers with Jet100 Trims
3x Resonated Centre Sections
10x Non Resonated Centre Sections


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There are going to be a few noisy Vees around now.
Maybe we should have a sound off.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## Frozenbeard81 (Jun 15, 2012)

Indeed, ordered...paid in full

Whoop whoop


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

DOH!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Safety in numbers - this 3.2 community spirit makes me feel warm :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great stuff guys...Will be a lot of smiles to be had when they are all fitted. You got a V you must let the gorgeous sound loose...  Just don't come near me cause i might get jealous... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

AwesomeAl said:


> Frozenbeard81 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be very interested in a non resonated system
> ...


I like what you did there Al - "Exhausted" and the group are all buying new awesome exhausts - smart arse!

Don't be jealous, you have a smart arse too Damien


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey Gordon and Craig
we should have organised some sort of commission here! 

It's great to see something positive coming out.

Anybody want a free OEM 3.2 cat back exhaust? (Possibly 12 more available....)

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrao (Mar 27, 2012)

Any ideas on the costs to fit this?


----------



## jeffrao (Mar 27, 2012)

In order to get the benefit afforded by this upgrade, does the engine ECU need to be upgraded or is it just a case of 'plug and play'?

Regards

Jeff


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Plug and Play


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

jeffrao said:


> Any ideas on the costs to fit this?


Well the last cat-back I had installed was on a Corsa VXR and that cost me £40 at my local indie. So, I'm expecting this will be about the same there. Somewhere else might be a different story of course...


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

jeffrao said:


> In order to get the benefit afforded by this upgrade, does the engine ECU need to be upgraded or is it just a case of 'plug and play'?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jeff


Jeff - I've just had a word with Milltek and managed to sort something out for you! Please can you give me a call back as soon as possible on 0161 776 0777 (option 1)


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

AwesomeAl said:


> jeffrao said:
> 
> 
> > In order to get the benefit afforded by this upgrade, does the engine ECU need to be upgraded or is it just a case of 'plug and play'?
> ...


Can an offer be put forward for the 225 peeps at that price lol???? or is it a different exhaust all together for us non V6ers?


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

R3AP4R said:


> Can an offer be put forward for the 225 peeps at that price lol???? or is it a different exhaust all together for us non V6ers?


I can do you a good price over the phone, but we can't do any kind of a group buy on Milltek Exhausts that are still in production  sorry about that.

Give me a call for the best price though


----------



## jeffrao (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I'm joining the non-res Jet100 club!! 

Thanks for sorting me out, Al  and thanks to those for setting up the group buy.

Nobody ever warned me that joining this forum would be a danger to my wealth!!

See ya

Jeff


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

And another update: and a quick thanks to Jeff for that last minute purchase there!! 

1 - Nigel W - GT100 Non-Resonated - *Paid in Full*
2 - Peter G - GT100 Resonated - *Paid in Full*
3 - Ian S - GT100 Resonated - *Paid in Full*
4 - Derek C - GT100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
5 - Craig G - Jet100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
6 - Gordon A - GT100 Resonated - *Paid in Full*
7 - Mark D - Jet100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
8 - John W - GT100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
9 - Shaun H - Jet100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
10 - Peter N - Jet100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
11 - Gwyn J - GT100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*
12 - Simon K - Jet100 Non Resonated - Paying when coming in for fitting
13 - Luke M - Cancelled  - *Refunded*
14 - Jeff Rao - GT100 Non Resonated - *Paid in Full*


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi guys,
Maybe Al would like to keep us informed of deals on the V6 Community page.
Found here..viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161580
Steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

http://www.awesomegti.com/brand/milltek ... udi-tt-mk1

Are these being discontinued also...anyone? Milltek I love you but I really hate you sometimes!


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Yep,

The cats are also discontinued!! 

Also - I should be receiving these this week


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

AwesomeAl said:


> Yep,
> 
> The cats are also discontinued!!
> 
> Also - I should be receiving these this week


Do elaborate!


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Is there an update on when these will be delivered to Awesome?

I have booked my car in for back end of next week, so hoping their available by then, i assume they use the same 'hanging' point's as standard exhaust, do they come with any fixings/hangers does anyone know?


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Our delivery is likely to arrive around Wednesday so I'm hoping to have the exhausts dispatched from our end on Thursday by the latest.

I shall let you know if there are any updates later on.

The Cat-back systems will come with the required clamps and a reducer sleeve if neccesary, however there will be no rubber mounts included as the milltek is designed to re-use the original rubbers and mounting points.

Hope this helps,
Regards, Al.
Awesome Ltd.


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Just to let you all know, there has been a very slight delay in production (due to us having two types of tailpipes).

Our exhausts are due to leave Milltek on Tuesday and arrive with us at some point on Wednesday afternoon.
On Thursday, I personally will be going down to our dispatch department and working with the guys personally to ensure quick despatch of your exhaust systems! Fingers crossed they should now be arriving with you on Friday 15th!

Hope this helps,
Regards, Al. 
Awesome Ltd.


----------



## jeffrao (Mar 27, 2012)

AwesomeAl said:


> Just to let you all know, there has been a very slight delay in production (due to us having two types of tailpipes).
> 
> Our exhausts are due to leave Milltek on Tuesday and arrive with us at some point on Wednesday afternoon.
> On Thursday, I personally will be going down to our dispatch department and working with the guys personally to ensure quick despatch of your exhaust systems! Fingers crossed they should now be arriving with you on Friday 15th!
> ...


Thanks for the update, Al. Looking forward to receiving mine.

Best Regards

Jeff


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

ive not supplied the address where I want it sent yet.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

croydon said:


> ive not supplied the address where I want it sent yet.


Best get in touch then with Al :lol: Wait...would you like me to do it for you? pm me :?


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

I'm jealous...there...I said it!


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Anyone who wants an alternative shipping address arranging will need to PM me with their Full name and the complete address with post code and a telephone number for someone who knows about it if the courier needs to call.


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

AwesomeAl said:


> Anyone who wants an alternative shipping address arranging will need to PM me with their Full name and the complete address with post code and a telephone number for someone who knows about it if the courier needs to call.


Is this possible now? When I spoke to you it could only be delivered to the credit card holders address. If this has changed I'll drop you pm with the address of the garage I want it sent to!


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Danny Wilde said:


> Is this possible now? When I spoke to you it could only be delivered to the credit card holders address. If this has changed I'll drop you pm with the address of the garage I want it sent to!


Contact me and I'll see what I can do. Really we aren't supposed to do this unless the customer has previously purchased an item from us for mail order delivery before.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Al,

Am I still OK with sending mine to the garage in Oxfordshire?

Cheers
Peter G


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> Am I still OK with sending mine to the garage in Oxfordshire?
> 
> ...


Yes indeed Pete! 

Looking forward to receiving these now!


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't want to lose this post for future reference when I come to buy one so adding my comment...

The title suggests though a small production run. Any chance of this being repeated? Or have I missed out?


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't think there's much chance we'd be able to scrape another 10 together after this. I do however have 2 Resonated GT100 systems and 5 non-resonated GT100 systems left before they run out completely!!

Give me a buzz now before it's too late!


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

AwesomeAl said:


> I don't think there's much chance we'd be able to scrape another 10 together after this. I do however have 2 Resonated GT100 systems and 5 non-resonated GT100 systems left before they run out completely!!
> 
> Give me a buzz now before it's too late!


The problem is I haven't actually bought the car yet lol

Sarah x


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sarah_casper said:


> AwesomeAl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there's much chance we'd be able to scrape another 10 together after this. I do however have 2 Resonated GT100 systems and 5 non-resonated GT100 systems left before they run out completely!!
> ...


Cart before the horse comes to mind.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Sarah_casper said:


> AwesomeAl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there's much chance we'd be able to scrape another 10 together after this. I do however have 2 Resonated GT100 systems and 5 non-resonated GT100 systems left before they run out completely!!
> ...


Wheres the problem?  It's the same system for the cab or the coupe so you're sorted - go for it Sarah/

ps did you see my post on Saturday? I posted this following link - Nice DSG in Perth - Mauritus Blue - 78k - exactly what you were thinking...viewtopic.php?f=2&t=320837

Good Luck - Cheers Craig.

ps if you're lucky it will come with an S/S exhaust


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> > AwesomeAl said:
> ...


Haha I know but I'm excited!


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

Cuprabhoy said:


> ps did you see my post on Saturday? I posted this following link - Nice DSG in Perth - Mauritus Blue - 78k - exactly what you were thinking...viewtopic.php?f=2&t=320837
> 
> Good Luck - Cheers Craig.
> 
> ps if you're lucky it will come with an S/S exhaust


Thanks I'll have a butchers


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Steve

I completely disagree. This shows a level of commitment we should all be amazed and impressed at.

For someone to show this amount of single minded purpose before even buying a V6 means they will surely get drawn into the 'addiction'.

Surely now's the time to mention Turbo's on a V...............

Cheers
Peter

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Steve
> 
> I completely disagree. This shows a level of commitment we should all be amazed and impressed at.
> 
> ...


Oh god nooooooo..... The turbo word.... I can feel myself getting sucked in.... HELP!!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I wouldn't wish the T on anyone unless your prepared to go in deep..
Steve


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> I wouldn't wish the T on anyone unless your prepared to go in deep..
> Steve


A girl can dream....


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Just a thought, but do the pipes come with any gaskets etc that might be required to fit them? What I'm asking is it a case of everything you need to fit them is in the box or will I be needing any other bits and pieces?


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

I asked the same question a couple of pages back, apparently come with clamp/s? and reducer sleeve, but you have to supply your own rubbers!! 
System uses original mounting points, cant wait, got mine booked in for Wednesday and going to get my hands dirty as well.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Will the old rubbers not be ok to use?


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

The fitting kit comprises of the required clamps and a reducer sleeve where necessary.

You don't 'Have to supply your own rubbers'... Just re-use the original ones unless they have failed!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Al


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

I wonder what all these boxes are?!?


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Your just feckin teasing now.......


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Spot the odd one out lol... There's a system in there for our Dubkorps Passat CC demo car too


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

AwesomeAl said:


> I wonder what all these boxes are?!?


 [smiley=drummer.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

My tt has done 53000, are the rubbers likely to have perished! or should i order new ready for my new exhaust 

where could i source these from?

regards

TT8


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tt8 said:


> My tt has done 53000, are the rubbers likely to have perished! or should i order new ready for my new exhaust
> 
> where could i source these from?
> 
> ...


They will be fine, the Vee has extra strong rubbers on..  
Steve


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Exactly what Steve said ^


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

AwesomeAl said:


> Exactly what Steve said ^


Thanks guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That definitely won't go through the letter box Al :-o


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

They are all now labeled up and ready for the courier to collect! Some of you guys will be seeing these tomorrow, if not most of you!


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

AwesomeAl said:


> They are all now labeled up and ready for the courier to collect! Some of you guys will be seeing these tomorrow, if not most of you!


Fantastic Al, thanks for the rapid turnround [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Which courier company are you shipping with?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Many thanks fir all your help Al
Very much appreciated

Look forward to receiving this tomorrow


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Also well done to Al from me, and to those of you that got this off the ground in the 1st place, i thank you.


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Fantastic, feels like xmas all over again 

Thanks to all for your efforts in making this G/B possible

TT8


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Just got the text from Interlink to say they're delivering mine tomorrow!

Thanks Al.

Your the man............ [smiley=iloveyou.gif] in a platonic macho kind of way.......


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

PeTTe-N said:


> AwesomeAl said:
> 
> 
> > They are all now labeled up and ready for the courier to collect! Some of you guys will be seeing these tomorrow, if not most of you!
> ...


Well we intended for them to go out with Interlink Express, but they've just turned up with the worlds smallest van! So... They've requested another van to come along and pick the remaining ones up!


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Also, If anyone is looking for a top notch set of coilovers, we've got a set of H&R Twin Tube's in stock which will be going up for sale for good money


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

PM sent Al


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> PM sent Al


Doesn't miss a trick does that lad!

Well done Al for promoting your flippin brand and engaging with enthusuastic owners - More firms should sit up, take notice to the TTF - you've just co-ordinated nearly £10k worth of business here with potential for some more

Hats off to you - Craig


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

One has to take the opperchancity when it presents itself ;-)


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Go for it Gogs (I need your Billy's)

ps Al- please sort gogs out- don't forget who got the group buy going  

Cheers
Peter

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll do my best Peter ;-)


----------



## jeffrao (Mar 27, 2012)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Go for it Gogs (I need your Billy's)
> 
> ps Al- please sort gogs out- don't forget who got the group buy going
> 
> ...


Another group buy? My wife will kill me!


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll see what I can do!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Al, let me know and I'll see if its doable !


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Sat here will great expectations....then..... text
Interlink.....your parcel delayed by 'traffic incident' ...... now up for tomorrow the only bl**dy day I am not around


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Typhhon said:


> Sat here will great expectations....then..... text
> Interlink.....your parcel delayed by 'traffic incident' ...... now up for tomorrow the only bl**dy day I am not around


Oh buggar, unlucky mate  
On the brighter side, mine's just arrived


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] received mine this morning,so glad i went gt 100 tip, looks AWESOME 

TT8


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

My unit is out for delivery


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Me to, no delivery today due to 'traffic incident', what the motorways all shut for the day..............


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

flippin bragging now Pete.


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Those the GT 100 Tips?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Delivery between 4-5pm today, bit of a wait but I can live with that


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

nimrod2410 said:


> Those the GT 100 Tips?


No, I went for the Jet. Very similar, just a rolled tip instead


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

Mine at home and the Mrs want to know what it is oh and why oh and how much it cost!


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't worry... If we get the dreaded phone call of: "Oh Hi, I'm *********'s Wife and I've just received a packaged. Can you tell me how much he paid for it?", then I'll refuse to tell them 

On a lighter note, We fitted the first one yesterday (Non Rez-Jet100) and it sounded fantastic!  
We've got one more going out today, and another coming in for fitting next week!


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Guess what just arrived!
Points to Interlink and Awesome!
Seems a wheel came off the delivery lorry trailer on the way down south...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another safe and sound 
Thanks Al @ Awesome, Milltek, DPD and all you chaps that made it possible ;-)










And well packed


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

AwesomeAl said:


> Don't worry... If we get the dreaded phone call of: "Oh Hi, I'm *********'s Wife and I've just received a packaged. Can you tell me how much he paid for it?", then I'll refuse to tell them
> 
> On a lighter note, We fitted the first one yesterday (Non Rez-Jet100) and it sounded fantastic!
> We've got one more going out today, and another coming in for fitting next week!


Yeah, can't wait for my "Awesome" fit now next week.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

more pics lads - mines is at the mechanics [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It will look all the better when you see it fitted Craig ;-)


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

AwesomeAl said:


> We fitted the first one yesterday (Non Rez-Jet100) and it sounded fantastic!


Who was this, we need feedback and pics?? :wink:

Out of interest has anyone had a reducer sleeve with their system?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've not even unpacked my system, opened it to have a quick peek but that's it, what should be in the box as they say?


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

I've got back box, non res pipe & fixing kit but I thought I read somewhere that we'd get a reducer sleeve? :?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Do we need a reducer sleeve?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just checked and I have rear box, centre box and fitting kit, no reducer pipe, I assume its not required


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I personally thought it was standard bore so no reducer required.

Is it just me or does the Jet tips look exactly like the GT tips just with a rolled lip? This doesn't look like the original Jet Tips that I was expecting. Looks good from the pic though and really want to poke a finger in it!!

Anyone with the GT's that could post a pic?


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

gogs said:


> Just checked and I have rear box, centre box and fitting kit, no reducer pipe, I assume its not required


Cheers Gordon, yeah, we mustn't need one then! Found Al's post on page 20 & he mentioned a reducer sleeve, if required. So it's obviously not :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

ChallonaTTer said:


> croydon said:
> 
> 
> > ive looked at both and in varying pictures I really cant tell the difference, ius it bossible someone can give a brief difference?
> ...


GT100 from earlier post


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

gogs said:


> ChallonaTTer said:
> 
> 
> > croydon said:
> ...


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Is it just me or does the Jet tips look exactly like the GT tips just with a rolled lip? This doesn't look like the original Jet Tips that I was expecting.


+1 I was expecting more of a square cut tip with much less taper ........ Oh well, still looks good, I prefer the rolled edge to the flared :wink: 
The bore looks a bit big to be poking a finger in ........ Sausage and alley spring to mind :lol:


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

GT:100
Jet:100

I'm not doubting they're different - Peter could you confirm your Jet is the same as the Jet in the image above? Personally I think they're different?? !! ??

Thanks


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Craig the pic above is a GT100 :-o


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> Craig the pic above is a GT100 :-o


I know - it's a 225 system! Peters jet box is on the previous page. " I really want to poke a finger in it!"


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll recheck my system if the cat decides to move of the box !


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Peter could you confirm your Jet is the same as the Jet in the image above?
> 
> Thanks


Yep, that's what we've got [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Peter could you confirm your Jet is the same as the Jet in the image above?
> ...


If you look at the weld marks inside the rear pipes on the original Jet system you'll notice it. On the new Jet pipes there appears to be no Weld marks. This means they are manufactured slightly differently hence the subtle difference i'm talking about.

From the pictures I'm just pointing out they're very slightly different and the rolled edge looks slightly slimmer.

Not a big deal - [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> > Cuprabhoy said:
> ...


Yeah OK, I see what you mean now. Yep, no internal welds and a slimmer roll definitely


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Yep, that's what we've got [smiley=thumbsup.gif][/quote]

If you look at the weld marks inside the rear pipes on the original Jet system you'll notice it. On the new Jet pipes there appears to be no Weld marks. This means they are manufactured slightly differently hence the subtle difference i'm talking about.

From the pictures I'm just pointing out they're very slightly different and the rolled edge looks slightly slimmer.

Not a big deal - [smiley=book2.gif][/quote]
Yeah OK, I see what you mean now. Yep, no internal welds and a slimmer roll definitely 







[/quote]

to be fair - yours looks similar to this one below!! The rolled lip is slightly slimmer and there looks like less taper


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Pic of my GT100 tip


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> Pic of my GT100 tip


Sorry Peter - I really want to poke a finger in Gordons one now! :lol:

Can you zoom out a bit Gogs?


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

The garage has just rung to say mine turned up this morning! So thanks to all involved for making this possible. It goes on next Thursday, which is the 1st opportunity I'll get drop the car in. Excited now!


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

PeTTe-N said:


> AwesomeAl said:
> 
> 
> > Out of interest has anyone had a reducer sleeve with their system?


Following on from this, as the 3.2 already has quite a large bore exhaust system, millek have stuck with the standard pipe dimentions, so no additional sleeve/clamp assembly needed for fitting  (i.e. Less weight, less potential leak points for future).


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fitted yesterday, looks and sounds the dogs


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

Sound clip please gordon


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome fitting mine tomorrow


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Awesome fitting mine tomorrow


Nice one, say hello from me mention i will be popping in soon for a full logging session on the rollers if its working.
Steve


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

Who's going to be first to show us his rumble on vid?


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Mine fitted this morning.
Only thing stopping it sitting a little higher was the left hand bracket fouled the heat shield when pushed right up, if a few mm's were cut off the top of the bracket i could get it higher, but overall really pleased with the look and sound.
Blanked off the vacum hose hanging down, and job was done in about half an hour, no paste used as the fit quality was so good.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks great mate,I think my cans are around that height just now so maybe I'm looking for you much


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Cheers Gogs, i'm happy with the look, dont think it will ever get any higher in the valance and dont want it hitting the underside for the sake of a few mm's.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, it's spot on


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

2 words - The future's Misano 

GT100 vs JET100 - Did everyone pick the right cans?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very happy with my GT100 cans mate


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

STUT said:


> Who's going to be first to show us his rumble on vid?


Here's my Milly..click on the pic..

Was a while ago.
Steve


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey guys! Just to let you know, we've just sold the very last one of these TT 3.2 Systems and no longer have any more available.

So in a way, it's a big thanks to all of you guys who bit the bait and put your money on the table! and an apology to those of you who have missed the boat.

Many thanks for all your efforts in this one guys!

Kind regards, Al. 
Awesome ltd.


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Al.
It was worth the effort, great quality system, impressive sound.
Bet theres a few V6 owners who are now wishing they bit the bullet now.

Thanks for helping make this happen.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It was worth all the badgering,

it's fitted,looks great and sounds great, quite a few happy V6 owners out there 

Thanks again for your efforts and involvement Al


----------



## jeffrao (Mar 27, 2012)

Had mine fitted at the weekend. The sound is amazing! The next mod is maybe to get rid of the radio and bose system!!

Thanks to Al at Awesome and to those that arranged this group buy.

Regards

Jeff


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi guys, i am having my non res fitted tommorow,just wondered if anyone has fitted new rubbers for the exhaust hangers? or are the present ones ok, my car has done 53,000 would anyone advise changing them.

Cheers

TT8


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi TT8.
Mine has done 54k and the rubbers were fine. Be a bit pointless to replace them as they were more than adequate.

Enjoy the noise.


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

nimrod2410 said:


> Hi TT8.
> Mine has done 54k and the rubbers were fine. Be a bit pointless to replace them as they were more than adequate.
> 
> Enjoy the noise.


Thanks nimrod, [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

50 miles of radio Milltek today - Very pleased with the lack of resonation 

The V6 just lost a bit of refinement - love it


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Ever the contraraian I'm not sure if the Miltek is much of an improvement on the flapper mod. Admittedly a bit more noise but very droney around 2250rpm on mine. I'm not convinced. ...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Did you go res or non res Danny ?
I went res and am pretty happy with the result  slightly nicer note than oem


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Glad you v6 boys have joined club milltek 

My decat's going on in a few weeks!

Flames, More noise and immenseness.

Good times.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> Glad you v6 boys have joined club milltek
> 
> My decat's going on in a few weeks!
> 
> ...


Not so sure about the flames..
Steve


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Well the car came back from having its wheels refurbed (smoked chrome) so its the day to fit!










Removed this bit (heat needed)










Pull this bit off (already plugged)










Off










On










Needed a bit of bash as the slots on the center pipe needed a debur.

Subtle fitting.










Real change in the pick up and the noise...drove under the M3 a few times just to get the buzz. Remined me of my first Yoshimura Z650 exhaust....


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats, now lets see the wheels ;-)


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Sitting a bit low but the sound is "special" and seems fairly quiet at 65 - 70 motorway speed.


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

Typhhon said:


> Well the car came back from having its wheels refurbed (smoked chrome) so its the day to fit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks sweet iam certainly 1 of the 1s thats kicking himself at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! recent house purchase endless bills & moaning missis blahh blah blah [smiley=bigcry.gif] any1 else notice on the old exhaust the actuator ? looks completely different to mine


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

gogs said:


> Did you go res or non res Danny ?
> I went res and am pretty happy with the result  slightly nicer note than oem


Non-res mate. I was hoping for something like this.. 



but the Miltek really isn't that rorty and it does drone around 2250rpm, which is about 60mph in top. 
Don't want to sound churlish, it's still a good deal, but just didn't turn out quite as I hoped.


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

gogs said:


> Congrats, now lets see the wheels ;-)


As requested...


































Thanks to Steve at http://www.auto-wheels.co.uk/ took three attempts to get the desired look. What works on a BMW rim ain't so on a Ronal...

They also found the last owner (or Audi  ) had done a pavement refurb and a chunk of filler was holding 30mm of rim together!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice colour, works well on your TT 

Typical bodge repair 
My Ronals are in need of a refurb now, starting to bubble in places :-(


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe going for a 235 allround nextime will offer some rim protection.
Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

235 you say genius idea ;-(

Rims are all unkerbed Steve, just old peeling paint I'm afraid -(


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

gogs said:


> 235 you say ;-(
> 
> Rims are all unkerbed Steve, just old peeling paint I'm afraid -(


When i had my Ronals on a long time ago, all they suffered from was kerbing as the rubber and rim were quite flush.
I know i should have been more careful but im a klutz sometimes.
Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I tend to ease myself in if the parking invokes a kerb :-o better safe than sorry ;-)


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi peeps
think i might have got the last non res milltek for my tt should get it tomorrow. cant wait to fit it think it will finish of the mods nicely.
cheers al for your help  
vince


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi all.

I had my resonated catback fitted last week + a pipercross panel filter.

It sounds better- quite subtle but then the windows do seal out most of the noise. I'm pleased and it is as hoped for.

The pipes do look noticeably bigger than the old OEM one's.

FYI as previously discussed the garage did a before and after on the rolling road and, as expected, there was no discernible difference between them (I wanted a benchmark for all future work). The engine does however feel sharper and crisper but that's probably just wishful thinking on my part.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

V6RUL said:


> Maybe going for a 235 allround nextime will offer some rim protection.
> Steve


Likewise worth a thought...Ta  
One of mine got kerb crunched rapidly moving out the way of a local geriatric reversing by ear.
One trying to squeeze into a petrol forecort where one of the kerb stones has been jacked out.
The others were all bubbles round the valve and balance weights....


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I had my resonated catback fitted last week + a pipercross panel filter.
> 
> ...


Already had the pipercross and an APS map.  Agreed the pick up is 'crisper' and the noise is worth at least another 75BHP on its own... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Typhhon said:


> lotuselanplus2s said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone compare the exhaust noise to the flapper mod?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have the resonated and don't feel it's as boomy as the flapper mod
Looks better, sounds better and power delivery feels smother :-o


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Nobody's mentioned you also get the Milltek logo acid etched into the the top of each pipe tip- very subtle but say's "look at me" very quietly to the car nerd's.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

croydon said:


> Anyone compare the exhaust noise to the flapper mod?


Sexier 

Louder on the non res around 2K rpm  otherwise more Boxster S like note... 8) 
DSG S mode blip down is rather 'attracting' to pedestrians


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi all
just fitted the non res milltek only took about 30 mins and sounds superb has a very nice note alll way through rev range. 1 point to add as i like the exhaust i personally dont think the build quality is upto blueflame std which i put on my last tt. but for the money ya cant go wrong 
cheers al for sorting the exhaust out for me.
will post some pics up in a bit.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Typhhon said:


> croydon said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone compare the exhaust noise to the flapper mod?
> ...


i heel toe all the time in my manual for this reason!


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi guys, how much would a centre box cost, as i am not sure if i can live with the excessive cabin drone!
the exhaust is a big improvment on looks, its just the noise is a bit too much on motorway.

Regards

TT8


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT8 said:


> Hi guys, how much would a centre box cost, as i am not sure if i can live with the excessive cabin drone!
> the exhaust is a big improvment on looks, its just the noise is a bit too much on motorway.
> 
> Regards
> ...


Think its about £150
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

millepeed said:


> hi all
> just fitted the non res milltek only took about 30 mins and sounds superb has a very nice note alll way through rev range. 1 point to add as i like the exhaust i personally dont think the build quality is upto blueflame std which i put on my last tt. but for the money ya cant go wrong
> cheers al for sorting the exhaust out for me.
> will post some pics up in a bit.


Back box could be lifted 1/4 inch on the brackets for a tighter look..
Steve


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> TT8 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, how much would a centre box cost, as i am not sure if i can live with the excessive cabin drone!
> ...


Cheers Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> > hi all
> ...


hi steve i totaly agree with you but couldnt get any higher on the brackets without it knocking on the underside heatsheld,  
1 pipe stickes out about 1/2 inch more than the other side as well. nothing i can do to cure this. i have tried.


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

Guys and gals I'm down in the SE and I'm having a problem getting someone to fit my resonated Milltek from the group by to my motor. Anyone got any contacts or help? I'm sidcup area so north Kent, Essex and SE London ideally. Seems a shame to have it sitting in a box for the past few mons whilst everyone else (most) are enjoying the sound track.

Many thanks

Ian


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

croydon said:


> Guys and gals I'm down in the SE and I'm having a problem getting someone to fit my resonated Milltek from the group by to my motor. Anyone got any contacts or help? I'm sidcup area so north Kent, Essex and SE London ideally. Seems a shame to have it sitting in a box for the past few mons whilst everyone else (most) are enjoying the sound track.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Ian


Pm'd!


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

mstew said:


> croydon said:
> 
> 
> > Guys and gals I'm down in the SE and I'm having a problem getting someone to fit my resonated Milltek from the group by to my motor. Anyone got any contacts or help? I'm sidcup area so north Kent, Essex and SE London ideally. Seems a shame to have it sitting in a box for the past few mons whilst everyone else (most) are enjoying the sound track.
> ...


 Cheers


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

millepeed said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > millepeed said:
> ...


+1 - mines is knocking although i'm considering a couple of squash balls to cushion between the box and heat shield and potentially shorter exhaust rubbers


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Loosening the u type bracket and turn the middle section (resonated pipe) it will move the exhaust rear box in and out, there's a video on you tube which I can't locate just now :-(

EDIT: found it


----------



## bassett (Mar 17, 2013)

Cant believe Milltek have stopped production of this exhaust as i have only just purchased mine i was hoping at some point in the near future to get a non resonated one. Any ideas if there may be a future one off production run?
Adam


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

How are all you 3.2 owners getting on with your Millteks?

Any more tips for raising it higher in the bumper arches?


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> How are all you 3.2 owners getting on with your Millteks?
> 
> Any more tips for raising it higher in the bumper arches?


Looks wise mine is really good. GT tips. Doesn't seem to hang too low at all. A local indie put it on for me and I told them some peeps were having fitment issues. They said mine sits as close to the valance as the design permits and it looks good. I don't know how they achieved it though, but it suggests it's at least possible.
Sound wise I'm a bit disappointed. Mine's a non-res and I was hoping for something a bit more...well...violent. It's a bit too gentlemanly and refined for me, but exhaust timbre is very much a matter of personal taste...


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

I had my resonated fitted finally last saturday, quieter than the flapper mod! :?

It does get noisier as it watrms up ive notiuces and there is a small drone, I have to yawn to equalize my ears a wee bit now and then Id inmagine non res drones lots.

Not quite sure it was worth it tbh. I should have done the wheels really.


----------



## Kalpz (Jul 18, 2006)

TT8 said:


> Hi guys, how much would a centre box cost, as i am not sure if i can live with the excessive cabin drone!
> the exhaust is a big improvment on looks, its just the noise is a bit too much on motorway.
> 
> Regards
> ...


I've got one for sale, as the TT is now gone...

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=332826


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Any more tips for raising it higher in the bumper arches?


Yep, contact Milltek and ask them to produce them again, properly this time!! Not impressed with mine at all, sits too low and the tips aren't equally centred in the valance. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Lots of 225 boys have had this problem with them being too low in the valance and have had them replaced FOC. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi all

Mine's fitted perfectly (resonated) and the sound is a nice improvement without scaring the local wildlife. I've once or twice found the 'drone' but it's at about 3,000 rpm (I think) which my manual never runs at- it's either on tick over or above 4k it seems.

Maybe the DSG like's to settle at an annoying RPM?

Sorry if others are having problems- I'm very happy.
I did also do a panel filter + REVO remap which might have helped.

ps I got my local indie to do it all, probably why it all works......

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Is everyone happy with their millteks?

Mines is still sitting way too low and can't be raised any further on the adjustment.

i'm gonna email Al at Awesome an see what he says.

Neil - will wait and see what happens here:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=305450&hilit=end+cans&start=105


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Mine, before breakage is as high as it will go. But the gap around the tips to rear valance is even all the way around. Guess it might not be to all's taste as you could think it sits too low.










Yours like that mate?

Now its's broken its resting on the valance


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r77v1o796bgcv ... 130032.jpg

Sits too far out also :?https://www.dropbox.com/s/f0n1k9xsj2v19 ... 130037.jpg


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Crikey, That doesn't fit well at all!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Here is my V6 exhaust..

Steve


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r77v1o796bgcvav/20130908_130032.jpg
> 
> Sits too far out also :?https://www.dropbox.com/s/f0n1k9xsj2v19 ... 130037.jpg


Have to say Craig, when we met up a few weeks back I was surprised at how poorly your exhaust fitted.

If I remember correctly you said that the non res pipe which I got from you made yours stick out even further than the resonated that you have on now, however when I got the pipe from you installed on my car it sat even flusher than it had previously. :?


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Is everyone happy with their millteks?


NO


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

pcrepairmandan said:


>


This is the 2006 style Milltek system. The new one has a far larger rear silencer with back exit tailpipes where as your pipes have a 90 degree bend in them and come from the side.

How does it look on the road as it looks totally off centre but the camera can sometimes play tricks etc.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Is everyone happy with their millteks?
> ...


Anyone else?

Pete - will send you a pm


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> > Cuprabhoy said:
> ...


I went for Non-Res - The drone is louder than I was expecting, but I have gotten used to it now.

I am unhappy with the fitment of the pipe that goes to the CAT. It hangs way lower than I believe it should. - From behind it actually looks like something is falling off my car underneath - see picture (below)


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

[/quote]

I reckon that can be turned to sit flush without much trouble - have you tried loosening both clamps and turning it - it's very easy. My issue is with the rear valance - My Milltek sits about 2 inches from the valance and can't be raised or it knocks because of the shape of the rear silencer - The rear silencer is approximately the same length as the OEM system however it doesn't take into account the indentation on the silencer which allows the LHS tailpipe to match the RHS one.

There's obviously a design issue - i guess I'm just a perfectionist as my expectation was it would sit like the pic on the Milltek website:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Here are pics of my Milly when it was fitted..



Steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Here are pics of my Milly when it was fitted..
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


not great steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha yeah mine hangs low like that underneath.

It's how it has to be as it goes under the subframe. The OEM is flattened. Milltek isn't for improved flow. Just it sits lower too. Obviously.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I was offered a trip to Milltek's development centre or a full refund today by Milltek.

I'm thinking a little trip to Milltek might be in order...


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Result 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## neil_ireland (Aug 10, 2006)

Cuprabhoy said:


> I was offered a trip to Milltek's development centre or a full refund today by Milltek.
> 
> I'm thinking a little trip to Milltek might be in order...


Will they fix your exhaust or replace it at the development centre? If not I can't see the benefit of going, I'd take the refund instead.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

neil_ireland said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > I was offered a trip to Milltek's development centre or a full refund today by Milltek.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing earlier on Neil - i'm gonna ask what they plan to do if i go down. as you know the system is discontinued but it would be a good opportunity to get it eventually fitting perfect but that may involve a new rear box or a bit of fabrication work of the existing rear silencer.

If they are just gonna compress the rear silencer - i could do that with a sledge hammer - gently of course!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

As a solution to mine Craig, They've built me a new back box... So they can still produce these exhausts where required.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> As a solution to mine Craig, They've built me a new back box... So they can still produce these exhausts where required.


Hi Neil,

Is it an exact replica or the original system or have they taken on board my feedback about the indentation?


----------



## dylanfe (Mar 24, 2013)

Bit late on this post but are these still available?


----------



## dylanfe (Mar 24, 2013)

Cupraboy not sure how to reply to a direct post. Can you send more information


----------

